# Oak Barrel Alternatives



## hands (24/8/14)

oak wood chips can add desired woody aromas along with vanilla flavors. Oak chips adds intense oak flavoring in a matter of weeks while traditional oak barrels would need a year or more to convey similar intensity in wine. so i was thinking this might be useful for someone that is trying to add that taste to there ejuice.


----------



## huffnpuff (24/8/14)

Thinking the same, but don't use chips, used toasted sticks (Toasting is important as it unlocks the flavour, it's what they do to casks before use). I've rescued a few whiskies with this tip:

Whines through most of it but starts with details at +-07 minutes in:


He mentions Oak or Ash woods ( with Cedar or Sandlewood as an option)


----------



## hands (24/8/14)

thanks for adding more info


----------



## hands (24/8/14)

you might find this interesting.
http://www.artisan-distiller.net/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=1838


----------

